# My first Pizza and Philly Cheese Fattie with Lots of Q-Vue



## dewey tennimon (Aug 26, 2011)

These are the ingredients for my Pizza Fattie...
	

		
			
		

		
	








Next was the 1 1/4# Mild Italian Sausage....







Rolled it in a zip-loc...then spread with sauce...
	

		
			
		

		
	







Then Pepperoni and another thin layer of sauce...







Then I sprinkled 2T. fresh chopped Basil, 1T. fresh chopped Oregano, 2 sprigs fresh Thyme and a pinch or two of Pepper Flakes...







Then the Mozzarella...







Then sauteed Mushrooms and Onions...







I sprinkled w/ Parmesan cheese....
	

		
			
		

		
	







Then Rolled her up...







Bacon weave sprinkled with Parmesan and Hot sauce....







Rolled and ready for the smoker...







Now for the Philly Cheese...1 1/4# Mild Italian Sausage...
	

		
			
		

		
	







Rolled into a zip-loc bag...







Added the Provolone Cheese...







Then the sauteed Mushrooms and Onions....







Then the Chopped Sirloin....







Rolled and ready for weave...







Weaved and ready for my Vertical Brinkman....







My smoker....







Here so far...


----------



## windshield king (Aug 26, 2011)

looking good so far I'll be waiting


----------



## dewey tennimon (Aug 26, 2011)

Here are a few pics I found I thought I lost...
	

		
			
		

		
	







On the smoker...







Done deal...







This was Damn good!!! Thank you all for the inspiration...I will fill my freezer full of the bundles of joy


----------



## tiki guy (Aug 26, 2011)

*Man ! That looks good , I have got to do me one of those ....I have the same smoker , and I loves it ...Got it at Wally _World on sale ( floor model) so they even discounted it another 10 %   I have been very happy with it *


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 27, 2011)

MMMMMMMM, perfectly cooked!

Great color, bacon looks crispy too!

Nice job!


----------



## tyotrain (Aug 27, 2011)

looks great.. nice job bet they were tasty


----------



## masterofmymeat (Aug 27, 2011)

Nice looking fatties for sure. I tried a fattie last weekend and failed

miserably. I got it to an IT of 165*. but it fell apart. The bacon didn't

get the same color as yours, I wish it had.

Good Job!!!     James


----------



## terry colwell (Aug 27, 2011)

Awesome looking Fatties.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 27, 2011)

Those came out great. Congrats


----------



## bluebombersfan (Aug 27, 2011)

Looks great!!  Hmmmmm....that is a great idea smoke a bunch then freeze them for later!!!!!


----------



## dewey tennimon (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank you all for the comments...I really liked doin these. I can't wait to do sum more!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 27, 2011)

Them look very yummy.


----------



## africanmeat (Aug 27, 2011)

Man thet looks yummy


----------



## davidhef88 (Aug 27, 2011)

looks delish!


----------

